# 5th bfn how do you cope??



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just can't stop crying how do you cope??


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Brummie,

So so sorry for you        .

I only had my first BFN, but have also had 3 m/c and am quite old at 40, so understand something about how you feel. Having a really bad day myself today, but did not want to read and run. Hang in there!!! You are not alone in this and there is so much support on this forum. We will all get through this together!

C xx


----------



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you so much cassie this is a fantastic support group has I have no one else xx
Thank you gold bunny xxx


----------



## LoopyMoo (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Brummie - I had my 4th BFN last mth so know how you feel. We get through because we have to....  I find that if I plan things for the near future, like a weekend away, it gives me something to look forward to and something else to focus on.  But most importantly, you are not alone, we all feel your pain


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Why don't you chat with the multiple BFN girls  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278544.0


----------

